# Auf welches dieser voraussichtlich 2005 erscheinenden Spiele freuen Sie sich am meisten?



## Administrator (23. Juni 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Exar-K (23. Juni 2005)

Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion natürlich!


----------



## Dumbi (23. Juni 2005)

Mach der MP Beta ist *F.E.A.R.* mein absoluter Favorit.


----------



## Klon1234 (23. Juni 2005)

Stargate Sg1   

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## Dimebag (23. Juni 2005)

*Fable*

Der Rest sind fast alles lauwarme Aufgüsse...


----------



## Dumbi (23. Juni 2005)

Klon1234 am 23.06.2005 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Stargate Sg1


Auch nicht schlecht, wobei mich jedoch momentan eine neue Staffel im TV mehr begeistern würde.


----------



## OBluefireO (23. Juni 2005)

*Age of Empires 3*   

Aber es fehlen ja einige vielversprechende Games auf der Liste, vor allem Shooter!


----------



## Klon1234 (23. Juni 2005)

Dumbi am 23.06.2005 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Klon1234 am 23.06.2005 13:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso. Die 8. Staffel von SG1 kommt ja nun bald und danch die 2. Staffel von SGA.   

Das Spiel soll aber auch übelst hammer werden   

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## kloesch4 (23. Juni 2005)

Exar-K am 23.06.2005 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion natürlich!


lol das steht gar nicht in der liste
aber ES WIRD GEKAUFT
und stargate wird mit seinem koop der überhammer
AUCH GEKAUFT


----------



## jupp009 (23. Juni 2005)

Dumbi am 23.06.2005 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach der MP Beta ist *F.E.A.R.* mein absoluter Favorit.



Den finde ich noch schlechter und nichtssagender als den von Doom3!


----------



## memphis76 (23. Juni 2005)

Ich hab für NFS Most Wanted gestimmt, doch AoE 3 bzw. Codename Panzers 2 stehen bei mir auch hoch im Kurs ...


----------



## Dumbi (23. Juni 2005)

jupp009 am 23.06.2005 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 23.06.2005 13:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, da sieht man mal wieder, wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker sind.


----------



## Jay-Py (23. Juni 2005)

Schade das man mal wieder nur ein Game nominieren kann.

Habe mich für F.E.A.R entschieden, aber NFS:MW interssiert mich ebenfalls.


----------



## major-dutch (23. Juni 2005)

kloesch4 am 23.06.2005 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Exar-K am 23.06.2005 13:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steht nicht auf der Liste, weil es nicht 2005 erscheint. Oder etwa doch?   -md


----------



## Firelion (23. Juni 2005)

F.E.A.R.


----------



## oggy313 (23. Juni 2005)

> major-dutch am 23.06.2005 14:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das will ich doch wohl hoffen  
Nach meinem Reinfall mit Dungeon Lords,hält mich nur noch die Hoffnung auf OBLIVION am Leben  

Gruss  oggy313


----------



## Exar-K (23. Juni 2005)

oggy313 am 23.06.2005 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> > major-dutch am 23.06.2005 14:39 schrieb:
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Wen juckts ob es auf der Liste steht.   
Außer vielleicht AoE 3 ist nichts so wichtig wie Oblivion.


----------



## Danielovitch (23. Juni 2005)

Ich gehöre zu den wenigen verlorenen Seelen, die sich am meisten auf PES5 freuen


----------



## Dumbi (23. Juni 2005)

Danielovitch am 23.06.2005 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehöre zu den wenigen verlorenen Seelen, die sich am meisten auf PES5 freuen


Verlorene Seele trifft es korrekt!


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. Juni 2005)

Civilisation 4, logischerweise...


----------



## Wurstbrot (24. Juni 2005)

Hab ich die Verschiebung von Stalker verpasst? *grübel*


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. Juni 2005)

Wurstbrot am 24.06.2005 01:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich die Verschiebung von Stalker verpasst? *grübel*


Hat sich weggeschlichen.


----------



## Wurstbrot (24. Juni 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 24.06.2005 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wurstbrot am 24.06.2005 01:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verdammt.


----------



## oggy313 (24. Juni 2005)

> MiffiMoppelchen am 24.06.2005 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da haben sich so einige weggeschlichen   

Objektivität ade   

Gruss  oggy313


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juni 2005)

Ich freue mich am meisten auf:

1. Armed Assault
2. PES 5
3. Vietcong 2

Enemy in Sight, Just Cause, Call of Juarez, Fahrenheit und Fable finde ich auch interessant.

@Danielovitch: Du bist nicht allein, hab auch für PES5 gestimmt.


----------



## KONNAITN (25. Juni 2005)

oggy313 am 23.06.2005 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach meinem Reinfall mit Dungeon Lords,hält mich nur noch die Hoffnung auf OBLIVION am Leben


Hast du es noch nicht mitbekommen? Bethesta Softworks mußte Konkurs anmelden und David Bradley hat die Rechte an Oblivion gekauft. 


P.S.: Das Spiel wäre übrigens auch meine Wahl, wenn's in der Liste wäre.


----------



## beafsteak (26. Juni 2005)

Da ist mal wieder keine Renn Sim dabei   

Am meisten freu ich mich auf rFactor & GT-LEGENDS


----------



## maxx2003 (26. Juni 2005)

Favorit: Civ4  

B&W 
Stargate SG1  
CP2
NFS-MW 

EDIT: Hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen: AoE3


----------



## newester (27. Juni 2005)

jupp009 am 23.06.2005 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 23.06.2005 13:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich war auch ziemlich enttäuscht von der MP-Beta (kommt nicht mal in die Nähe von CSS oder BF2), dennoch hoffe ich dass der SP-Part ein gelungenes Spiel abgibt. Also habe ich trotzdem FEAR gewählt. 

Am meisten freue ich mich aber immer noch auf STALKER. Zu reizvoll wirkt das Szenario und die Versprechungen.


----------



## MICHI123 (27. Juni 2005)

Dumbi am 23.06.2005 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach der MP Beta ist *F.E.A.R.* mein absoluter Favorit.


meiner auch


----------



## King-of-Pain (27. Juni 2005)

*Hitman*    *sabber*


----------



## ich98 (27. Juni 2005)

Dumbi am 23.06.2005 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 23.06.2005 21:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tut dich doch mit den Sims2: Nightlife-Freuern zusammen, dann seid ihr zu dritt  

@topic ich freu mich auf NFS: Most Wanted, bis dahin hab ich GTA SA ausgelutscht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Juni 2005)

Eindeutig Age 3 bei mir.


----------



## Chemenu (30. Juni 2005)

Also ich habe Stargate: The Alliance gewählt,
obwohl ich mich genauso auf F.E.A.R freue...

Aber auch Just Cause scheint ein richtiger Hammer zu werden, wenn der Spielspass auch nur annähernd an die Grafikpracht heranreicht...

Zu guter letzt noch Starship Troopers, vor allem weil das Spiel einen Coop-Modus haben wird, genauso wie Stargate....


----------



## P3-667 (2. Juli 2005)

Ich freu mich am meißten auf Gothic 3, leider dauert das noch und fehlt auf der Liste.   

Age of Empires 3 sagt mir wieder weniger zu, da find ich Rome Total Wars viel besser, denn die Soldaten werden sich sicher nebeneinander stellen und sich die Rübe einhauen, nix von Umlaufen und etc. (eigentlich Schade).


----------



## RickSkywalker (2. Juli 2005)

Ich freue mich riesig auf Earned in Blood. Ich will unbedingt wissen wie es weitergeht! Laut Pitchford wird es schon im Oktober erscheinen, ich kanns kaum noch erwarten


----------



## TheDarkEmperor (4. Juli 2005)

Elder Scrolls: Oblivion !!!     

Als zweites komm dann Stargate .. 
und dann halt noch Fear ..-.-


----------



## Hauschi (5. Juli 2005)

Vermisse Spellforce 2 in der Liste!


----------



## mattes008 (11. Juli 2005)

Natürlich auf Age of Empires 3. Wird einfach ein endgeiles Game  ...

Mfg mattes008


----------



## stoneXX (21. Juli 2005)

lol gibts denn außer mir niemanden der sich am meisten auf World Racing 2 freut? Naja, auch egal, das Spiel wird jedenfalls der absolute Hammer. Ich verstehe nur nicht, wieso sich Need for Speed, wo die letzten drei Teile wirklich schlecht waren, immer noch besser verkauft, als ein klasse-Spiel wie World Racing. World Racing 1 fand ich schon um Längen besser als jeden Need for Speed Teil, wenn man mal von NfS Porsche absieht, was meiner Meinung nach so ziemlich das beste Rennspiel überhaupt war/ist.


----------



## lib (3. August 2005)

der pate natürlich... auch wenn es wohl kaum 2005 erscheint.


----------

